
Apache Spark Release 3.0.0 - babak_ap
https://spark.apache.org/releases/spark-release-3-0-0.html
======
BenoitP
What I find wonderful is that while pioneering a new scale of SQL querying
they chose to reproduce an existing standard.

[Port test cases from PostgreSQL to Spark SQL]
[https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/SPARK-27763](https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/SPARK-27763)

[Feature Parity between PostgreSQL and Spark]
[https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/SPARK-27764](https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/SPARK-27764)

